# New PB Largemouth..!



## Koehler97 (May 23, 2013)

I've done it again beat my personal best bass but this time it was a largemouth. Got out earlier and showed up to a couple places but wasn't feeling it decided to hit another spot, on the first cast this tank inhaled my lure. Couldn't believe it when I saw it surface left me shaking for hours. I did release it and can't wait to get a reproduction to go along with my smallmouth from November.


----------



## FlashGordon (Mar 19, 2014)

Koehler97 said:


> I've done it again beat my personal best bass but this time it was a largemouth. Got out earlier and showed up to a couple places but wasn't feeling it decided to hit another spot, on the first cast this tank inhaled my lure. Couldn't believe it when I saw it surface left me shaking for hours. I did release it and can't wait to get a reproduction to go along with my smallmouth from November.


Awesome catch man!

Did you get a length or weight?

:B


----------



## Koehler97 (May 23, 2013)

FlashGordon said:


> Awesome catch man!
> 
> Did you get a length or weight?
> 
> :B


Thanks!! And yes right about 24" and weighed 7.5lbs


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

Wow that's a pig!!! Congrats!!


----------



## FlashGordon (Mar 19, 2014)

Koehler97 said:


> Thanks!! And yes right about 24" and weighed 7.5lbs


Damn, that's a pig! Great job.


----------



## Koehler97 (May 23, 2013)

partlyable said:


> Wow that's a pig!!! Congrats!!


Thanks man!


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Wow! That's impressive! Great catch!


----------



## Koehler97 (May 23, 2013)

polebender said:


> Wow! That's impressive! Great catch!


Thanks!!!!


----------



## kayakmac (Aug 4, 2013)

Congrats that is a monster bass! What did you catch it on?


----------



## Koehler97 (May 23, 2013)

kayakmac said:


> Congrats that is a monster bass! What did you catch it on?


Thanks! and a BIG swimbait.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Koehler97 said:


> Thanks! and a BIG swimbait.


You're ruined now! Lol. There's not much out there more addicting than sticking a pig on the big bait.


----------



## Koehler97 (May 23, 2013)

Bad Bub said:


> You're ruined now! Lol. There's not much out there more addicting than sticking a pig on the big bait.


Oh I know man! Nothing beats the feeling..


----------



## kayakmac (Aug 4, 2013)

I thought you would say a jig and trailer but it doesn't surprise me about the swimbait either . That is one trophy bass. Kudos on the catch and release.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

That is an absolute beast


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

Good stuff, looks like a Florida lm.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Congrats man that is a ridiculously awesome fish


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

That's a huge Ohio bass.


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

A very nice PB bass. A great trophy fish that you released to swim away. Thanks for your decision to catch, photo and release a trophy bass. Your on fire with your huge crappie and now your trophy bass. 
Share some pictures of your replica mount of this beast when you get it.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Wow you are on a roll. Good stuff what a fish


----------



## Koehler97 (May 23, 2013)

SMBHooker said:


> Congrats man that is a ridiculously awesome fish



Thanks man!


----------



## Koehler97 (May 23, 2013)

Fishingisfun said:


> A very nice PB bass. A great trophy fish that you released to swim away. Thanks for your decision to catch, photo and release a trophy bass. Your on fire with your huge crappie and now your trophy bass.
> Share some pictures of your replica mount of this beast when you get it.



Thanks! And I will for sure!


----------



## Koehler97 (May 23, 2013)

fishslim said:


> Wow you are on a roll. Good stuff what a fish



Thanks slim!


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

Wow great fish. It has to feel awesome to be targeting a big fish and hit the mark like that Congratulations!


----------



## Bucks4life (Jul 30, 2014)

Great fish! Nice pics too. Once in a lifetime fish for most.... Congrats!


----------



## bassin mickey (Apr 22, 2004)

WOW!!! Here I am down in Florida and my biggest was a "22". I better get back home. Great release and a great catch.


----------



## wallen34 (Nov 20, 2013)

Congrats man! You've caught two if the best looking bass I've seen in a while, not even 5 months apart. keep it up!


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Congrats, very impressive!!!


----------



## Koehler97 (May 23, 2013)

bassin mickey said:


> WOW!!! Here I am down in Florida and my biggest was a "22". I better get back home. Great release and a great catch.



Haha thanks man!


----------



## Koehler97 (May 23, 2013)

wallen34 said:


> Congrats man! You've caught two if the best looking bass I've seen in a while, not even 5 months apart. keep it up!



Thanks dude!


----------



## ShoreFshrman (Sep 25, 2014)

Dang nice fish, dude!!!! What a hawg!!


----------



## afishinfool (Feb 1, 2014)

Very nice..congrats!


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Excellent largemouth!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Awesome fish. Liked the way u blurred out the photo. Water like that should be kept to those who respect it. Nice job. Replicas are the way to go. U get the best of both worlds. An awesome replica that looks as real as it gets and the genetics to be passed on to the fishery.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Koehler97 said:


> I've done it again beat my personal best bass but this time it was a largemouth. Got out earlier and showed up to a couple places but wasn't feeling it decided to hit another spot, on the first cast this tank inhaled my lure. Couldn't believe it when I saw it surface left me shaking for hours. I did release it and can't wait to get a reproduction to go along with my smallmouth from November.


Holy Crap! That's a Hog-Beast-Biggun'-Giant!


----------



## Koehler97 (May 23, 2013)

Marshall said:


> Awesome fish. Liked the way u blurred out the photo. Water like that should be kept to those who respect it. Nice job. Replicas are the way to go. U get the best of both worlds. An awesome replica that looks as real as it gets and the genetics to be passed on to the fishery.



I totally agree, thanks man!


----------



## Koehler97 (May 23, 2013)

JignPig Guide said:


> Holy Crap! That's a Hog-Beast-Biggun'-Giant!



Probably the best way to describe it lol! Thanks man!


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Congrats man that is a TROPHY!!! Out of a river or lake?


----------



## Mr. Basskisser (Oct 18, 2005)

Wow! Send that one to Bassmaster Magazine.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Koehler97 said:


> Thanks!! And yes right about 24" and weighed 7.5lbs


I was thinking seven plus. Nice, nice fish! Congrats!!


----------



## Koehler97 (May 23, 2013)

dre said:


> Congrats man that is a TROPHY!!! Out of a river or lake?



Thanks!! And lake.


----------



## Priorityfishing (Aug 12, 2012)

Wow! Nice hustle man.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Koehler97 (May 23, 2013)

Mr. Basskisser said:


> Wow! Send that one to Bassmaster Magazine.


Thanks! I will, would be amazing to be in it twice!


----------



## Redoctober (Sep 18, 2014)

Can't tell where your at....maybe Ohio


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Awesome fish, congratulations!


----------



## rizzman (Oct 25, 2007)

Great fish...especially for up here. I got my PB last weekend in Fla. on a swim jig. It was 9.3lbs, but that's nothing that special down there. It was released also. Great job.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Koehler97- That's a serious hawg! Good luck topping that one. Nice job!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Saw it in Instagram, nice one!!


----------



## Millertime4242 (Aug 22, 2012)

Badass! Congrats!


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Wow I am sure you needed a breather after that to catch your breath. Awesome fish!


----------



## MoreBass (Jun 15, 2012)

Wow! Congrats on the great catch man! I think all of us would love to start the year off with a hog like that. Good luck with the rest of the season. Hopefully you can beat the PB by the EOY. 

Happy Fishing!


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Make sure to post up both your replicas when you get them done !!! Amazing accomplishments. Congrats !


----------



## thegcdawg (May 26, 2008)

ok, NOW i want to go fishing. Great fish!!


----------



## murphy13 (Jun 30, 2013)

Congrats on the fish!


----------



## 3 dog Ed (Apr 25, 2014)

That is a freakin slob!!! Wow what a bass! Can't wait til my time comes in for one like that.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Great fish! Those Florida strain fish are so dark!


----------



## greatmiami (Feb 4, 2014)

Dude that's a FREAK! What a hog, way to go with the release. 

Sent from my QMV7A using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Redoctober (Sep 18, 2014)

pretty sure this was below hoover...


----------



## Deerehunter03 (Sep 7, 2006)

That one should qualify for fish Ohio award through the DNR LOL, just barely though. Nice fish.


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

Wow that is one of the most beautiful largemouth I have ever seen, congrats!


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Redoctober said:


> pretty sure this was below hoover...



Hahahaha. I thought it came from a pond... Hence the blur


----------

